# Portland, OR. Spring Auto Swap Meet



## Shawn Michael (Mar 31, 2018)

Are any fellow Cabe members setting up a booth or attending the annual spring auto swap meet in Portland, Oregon?
It's next weekend April 6th, 7th, and 8th, and is usually a good spot to hunt for old bikes and parts.
The place is huge and can be daunting, however it is a great place to hunt.
'Shawn M.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll be at the racetrack # 1492 & 1493. stop by, spend some money, and share a cold one with us Shawn.


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> I'll be at the racetrack # 1492 & 1493. stop by, spend some money, and share a cold one with us Shawn.




I'd rather not share, could you just let me have my own beer?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 31, 2018)

Boris said:


> I'd rather not share, could you just let me have my own beer?



Yes Dave you may have your own beer. It would be great to see some of my Cabe friends. I am thinking of possibly going on Friday. Can I bring my own cooler in? I think they want $6 or $7 a beer.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 31, 2018)

Boris said:


> I'd rather not share, could you just let me have my own beer?




Are you taking the senior center bus down to the swap meet this year,or should we just meet you at the Tiki?


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Are you taking the senior center bus down to the swap meet this year,or should we just meet you at the Tiki?




Senior Center Bus. Since they know we'll never be able to find our way back, they'll have long leashes for us to wear, so they can just reel us in at the end of the day.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2018)

Going ...but it’s usually over priced / picked over junk....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 1, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Going ...but it’s usually over priced / picked over junk....




:eek:?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> :eek:?



Yep it’s been getting picked over on setup day (Wednesday) by the vendors pretty hard. The bikes that are overlooked are in my mind junk to me... I go just because I have 2 muscle cars that needs some parts along with the hope of picking up some bike parts...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2018)

Just finished unloading the truck and putting things away after the Portland Swap. Here's some of the "over priced/ picked over junk" I managed to find. 30's Sky Skipper tricycle, '46/'47 Schwinn original paint bike, Messinger sliding rail saddle, Delta Super Rocket Ray, a handful of reflectors, and a new un-used Schwinn repop locking springer for $50. I agree the bike stuff isn't plentiful, but if you search hard and have a positive outlook you will find something to bring home. I also look for advertising items and hot rod parts, and I really enjoy seeing friends from Cali, Oregon, and Canada. So all in all I had a great time.


----------



## Greg M (Apr 9, 2018)

Cool trike [emoji106]


----------

